# Good headphones for watching movies in pc and tablet under 1.5k



## batman (Jul 12, 2013)

*Primary use *- While watching movies.Occasionally listening to music as well.But more prioirity to watching movies.
*Type* - Over the ear
*Budget* - 1.5k(can extend to 2k if the headphone is really worth it)
*Brands* - Nothing specific.Looking for headphones which are good VFM and long lasting.

Please let me know if i need to give any extra details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## batman (Jul 16, 2013)

Any help with this one?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2013)

If you are looking for indoor headphones, the go for Philips SHP2700.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 16, 2013)

See if you can get *Sennheiser HD 202 II*.
2050 on Flipkart and 1875 on Snapdeal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2013)

Sennheiser HD is the best one to buy


----------



## batman (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks..let me check out the reviews on hd 202 ii and shp2700


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

I would recommend HD202. I own one and they are very good, specially for music. I like bass but for people who don't like bass it might be an issue.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you are looking for indoor headphones, the go for Philips SHP2700.



Where do one get one of these? I couldn't seem to find it anywhere. :S


----------

